# got a backup camera on your truck?



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I originally wanted one when I got my F150 lariat, but at the time it was a push for $$.

here I am over a year later, and now I'm thinkin that I don't really need one. I just got used to backing up really carefully. 

I used to do this when I drove lumber trucks in my dads lumber yard when I was a kid, funny how that "sense" sorta comes back.

My wife refuses to drive the truck till I get a backup camera, thinking that's probably a good reason to not get one LOL

There are times when it gets a bit hairy though, usually when I have to drive into town (Vancouver) and find a parking space, which are small.

Do you use one?


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

I have one, but mostly use it to hook up trailers. Once in a great while if its a tight spot i'll use it. Mostly I just avoid that issue.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I had never driven a truck the size of my super crew without one so not really got a great comparison but what I will say is there ain't been one time when I ever had a problem getting into a very tight spot. Its also very nice for the trailer. Dead on every time.


----------



## iceman61 (Jul 26, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> I had never driven a truck the size of my super crew without one so not really got a great comparison but what I will say is there ain't been one time when I ever had a problem getting into a very tight spot. Its also very nice for the trailer. Dead on every time.


Thanks for this comment! I've been on the fence about retrofitting my 2008 Silverado with one until this. Now I know I really need one.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't have one and since I'm getting a bigger truck in a few years I haven't added one. But I sure do wish I had one when backing up to the trailer. 

Then I want a wireless one on the trailer to a navigation screen so that when backing the trailer you can see behind it.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Its also very nice to scan for kids and after dark is nice. I probably won't have a truck without one again it is standard on the 2014 Tundras soon all will be, it is a very safe alternative especiially with kids and kid toys and pets.


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

I didn't have one on my old truck and have one in the new one I got a few months ago it definitely comes in handy. Hooking up to a trailer could not be easier also I live in a city and need to parallel park a full size truck in a compact size spot every night and for the sake of my neighbors bumpers it's great. I'm not really worried about scratching my pintle hook. I did always make do with the old truck but it is nice. I also still use the mirrors though.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I just put one on my truck for hooking up my trailer. Straight on its not a problem but the way I park at home I come at an angle and it takes me a few tries. I love it, wish I would have done it years ago. Bought it off amazon for $50 and hooked it up to my new head unit.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Hell no I don't have one


----------



## LogHome (Feb 7, 2013)

*2 cameras*

My 2014 Dodge Ram 2500 Laramie Limited Diesel has 2 cameras, one on the tailgate for backing io to trailers and one high center mount on the top back if the cab so you can see everyone behind you and the cargo in your bed. The tailgate camera displays in the mirror and the high center mount camera displays in the UConnect screen.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I went aftermarket with the pioneer ND-BC6,...integrated nicely with the AvicZ150BH multimedia navigation receiver. 

Yes I use it, yes I love it, yes you should get one :laughing:


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I've got one on my new Dodge. It really comes in handy for a lot of things.
Not worth a s**t with the tailgate down. :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Bought 1 a year ago, it's still sitting in my console... I'll put it on sometime. My wife's Mazda has one and it's great and I want mine primarily for trailer hookups.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Don't have one.

I have a method for hooking trailers up. After unhooking I drop the tongue down to where the coupler barely bumps the ball. I just back up until I feel it scoot over the top of the ball. Doesn't sound like it would work. But once you get the hang its easy as pie. Can hook up 9 times out of 10 on the first try with no spotter. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anyone have a wireless one on their trailer? Nothing worse than backing into a drive way and realizing after your unhooked that you can't swing you door all the way open without hitting the garage.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Does anyone have a wireless one on their trailer? Nothing worse than backing into a drive way and realizing after your unhooked that you can't swing you door all the way open without hitting the garage.


When its tight like that I put out my wheel chock to where I want the trailer and hit that. Gets me dead on each time.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I got one with my new F150, can't beleive I went all those years without one.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Does anyone have a wireless one on their trailer? Nothing worse than backing into a drive way and realizing after your unhooked that you can't swing you door all the way open without hitting the garage.


This is genius! I have no idea why this thought never entered my mind! 

I've backed into a house and a parked car and still never even crossed my mind! 

The house btw was in a 12 foot house to house driveway. Neighbor was a dick!


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

LogHome said:


> My 2014 Dodge Ram 2500 Laramie Limited Diesel has 2 cameras, one on the tailgate for backing io to trailers and one high center mount on the top back if the cab so you can see everyone behind you and the cargo in your bed. The tailgate camera displays in the mirror and the high center mount camera displays in the UConnect screen.


So are the seats the same on the Laramie and Laramie Longhorn just leather? No lot here has the longhorn.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are some views from my camera.


----------

